#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Play Store não Baixa

## Ebudny

Bom dia Pessoal, 

Estou com um problema que o Play Store não esta atualizando e nem baixando depois que o DNS da Google, parou de funcionar.
Entra no APP, mas fica dando Downloads e nunca termina. Já no 4g da Cliente funciona.

Alguém sabe o que esta ocorrendo, achei que focem meus DNS, mas já pinguei com os dois:

CONTATO : 201.76.0.2
Giga DNS(Gratuito): 189.38.95.95

Aguem já passou por essa situação.

----------


## avatar52

Não vale testar DNS com um ping, tem que testar a resolução DNS para saber se o mesmo está resolvendo ou não.

----------


## Ebudny

No microtik como posso fazer isso?
Me ajuda?

----------


## eduardomazolini

:Stick Out Tongue: ut [resolve google.com]

To make dúvida quanto os ':'

 :Stick Out Tongue: ut [:resolve google.com]

put [:resolve google.com]

put [resolve google.com]

----------


## avatar52

> No microtik como posso fazer isso?
> Me ajuda?


Eu uso "dig" ou "nslookup".

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Eu testei criando um IP estático no android e atribuindo junto o DNS. Ou cria um DNS no roteador do cliente( alguns é possível). Acho que por estar com DHCP ativado e o DNS fica no mesmo endereço do gateway dê esse conflito.
Como uso rede privilegiado ou estático, difícil dizer se isso resolve o problema mas ontem fiz na casa da minha ex esposa.

----------

